

Scaling Crypto work in Python - bluemoon
http://tarekziade.wordpress.com/2012/02/06/scaling-crypto-work-in-python/

======
spullara
Not clear to me why you would change the architecture of your system just to
use more CPU cores. Can't they just run # of cores Token Servers and each
physical server and load balance across them from their frontends?

------
csears
This looks like a great use of gevent and zeromq. Anyone interested in
author's PowerHose library (<https://github.com/mozilla-services/powerhose>),
might also want to check out the protocol patterns documented by the zeromq
guys, <http://rfc.zeromq.org>. Specifically the Worker Manager Protocol might
be relevant to this use case.

------
ryanjlar
I'm curious as to why he didn't experiment with the multiprocessing module and
its Queue class. It'd be interesting to see the performance difference between
it and a ZeroMQ solution for message passing to multiple workers.

I've seen comparisons of raw message passing, but none that involve actual
processing of the messages.

------
teyc
I don't understand why the author didn't just release the interpreter lock
before going into the C routines? See Py_BeginAllowThreads

------
feralchimp
TL;DR: ...with ZeroMQ

